# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: برنامه نویسی با PLM386

## Nasrpc

سلام.
لطفا اگه کسی در زمینه PLM386 اطلاعاتی داره من رو راهنمایی کنه.
خیلی ممنون می شم.

----------


## Mehran.GH

PLM386  یک زبان برنامه نویسی ساختاریافته از شرکت اینتل و قابلیت های جالبی در نوشتن برنامه هایی که باید  مستقیم با سخت افزار و حافظه ها در تماس بود را دارد و کد آن شبیه پاسکال است.
(البته خیلی قدیمی است و دیگه از طرف اینتل ساپورت نمی شه )

اگر در گوگل خواستی دنبال کامپایلر آن  بگردی کلمه  کلیدی PL/M 386  را استفاده کن و  راهنمای کامل این  زبان برنامه نویسی  را میتونی از  این آدرس دانلود کنی :

http://www.slac.stanford.edu/grp/cd/...ls/PLM_386.PDF

----------

